# Building Enclosure - couple questions...



## nivek5225 (Apr 13, 2009)

I am planning on an enclosure for my frilled dragons which will be 4ft high x 4ft long x 2ft deep. I am thinking of using plywood and coating it with either polycrylic or epoxy and then using linoliem for the bottom where any substrate will be. 

My question is... in what order should i do all of that? Build the basic structure first, then coat everything with polycrylic or epoxy, and then finally put the linolium?

Thanks!


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, do not coat it before, coat it after if thats what your going to do, also be sure and check the epoxy that your thinking about using what its heat limits are. You dont want it to start relaeasing Toxic fumes when you turn your heat lamp on. Other than that, yeah.


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah - make sure to use a water-based sealant.


----------



## ierowe (Apr 14, 2009)

I used plywood for my tegu cage and sealed it with drylok extreme which is supposed to last 15 years. I know they use drylok for masonry sealant.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tametegu.wordpress.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://tametegu.wordpress.com</a><!-- m -->


----------



## nivek5225 (Apr 14, 2009)

ierowe said:


> I used plywood for my tegu cage and sealed it with drylok extreme which is supposed to last 15 years. I know they use drylok for masonry sealant.
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tametegu.wordpress.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://tametegu.wordpress.com</a><!-- m -->


How many coats of drylok extreme did you use? Are you also using that for the outside of your enclosure?


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 14, 2009)

I used Kills brand primor(2-3 coats) then 2-3 coats of a high gloss paint. That seemed to do the trick :!: I've never used linoleum.


----------



## ierowe (Apr 14, 2009)

> How many coats of drylok extreme did you use? Are you also using that for the outside of your enclosure?



2 coats

Outside is just flat paint also 2 coats


----------



## nivek5225 (Apr 16, 2009)

ierowe said:


> I used plywood for my tegu cage and sealed it with drylok extreme which is supposed to last 15 years. I know they use drylok for masonry sealant.
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tametegu.wordpress.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://tametegu.wordpress.com</a><!-- m -->


This might be a stupid question, but i'm asking anyway! Is the drylok extreme the ONLY thing you put on the inside? Do you need to put any kind of primer or anything first?


----------



## ierowe (Apr 16, 2009)

Need? lol Maybe but I figured the first coat as a kind of primer. primer is just a sealer. we will see how it holds up. It is some very rough stuff though.


----------

